# Forum on here for meetups and fights?



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Just thinking how sick it would be if we had forum here for organizing fights with each other, I would be like fight club brah


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Just thinking how sick it would be if we had forum here for organizing fights with each other, I would be like fight club brah




I wouldn't go there if I were you, it's too troll like, besides we are up to thousands of miles away from each other.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I wouldn't go there if I were you, it's too troll like, besides we are up to thousands of miles away from each other.


Wait how is wanting to train with each other troll like? Shouldn't we all want to test our skills in a high pressure environment?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Wait how is wanting to train with each other troll like? Shouldn't we all want to test our skills in a high pressure environment?




Just  warning you lol, think of the comments when you used 'brah'!
Most of us do pressure test out skills however I can't afford the plane fare and hotel bills to come across to the US to train, nor to Australia, new Zealand and all places in between where we come from.

You could post up where you're from and is  there anyone close that would like to train with you, ( it's all in the language used )


----------



## W.Bridges (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Wait how is wanting to train with each other troll like? Shouldn't we all want to test our skills in a high pressure environment?


That is what Karate/TKD/BJJ tournaments are for or going into the amateur boxing, MMA


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Just  warning you lol, think of the comments when you used 'brah'!
> Most of us do pressure test out skills however I can't afford the plane fare and hotel bills to come across to the US to train, nor to Australia, new Zealand and all places in between where we come from.
> 
> You could post up where you're from and is  there anyone close that would like to train with you, ( it's all in the language used )


Ah, I see, I'll make a new thread


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

W.Bridges said:


> That is what Karate/TKD/BJJ tournaments are for or going into the amateur boxing, MMA



I'm actually considering boxing, but I'm pretty sure they don't let you compete in BJJ after a couple years


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'm actually considering boxing, but I'm pretty sure they don't let you compete in BJJ after a couple years



You can compete in BJJ as a white belt all the way through to black, not in the same sections though lol.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Just thinking how sick it would be if we had forum here for organizing fights with each other, I would be like fight club brah


Change “fights” to sparring. And training. 

It would be great to meet up with various forum members and spar and train. Problem is we’re pretty spread out here. Some members have met up. I haven’t had the fortune of doing so. 

First guy I want to visit is @Buka  A trip to Hawaii would be great.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> Change “fights” to sparring. And training.
> 
> It would be great to meet up with various forum members and spar and train. Problem is we’re pretty spread out here. Some members have met up. I haven’t had the fortune of doing so.
> 
> First guy I want to visit is @Buka  A trip to Hawaii would be great.



Hawaii would be sick brah, @Buka can I bring a couple guys?


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Just thinking how sick it would be if we had forum here for organizing fights with each other, I would be like fight club brah



*sparring, *training


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 12, 2020)

Parzival said:


> if we had forum here for organizing fights with each other,


Internal challenge can cause serious misunderstanding.

A boxing girl challenged a Kung Fu girl for a fight through internet. During the fight, the boxing girl brought her boxing gloves. The Kung Fu girl brought her Guan Dao.

- Jab, cross, uppercut, hook, ...
- Chop off the leg, chop off the arm, chop off the body, chop off the head, ...


----------



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Internal challenge can cause serious misunderstanding.
> 
> A boxing girl challenged a Kung Fu girl for a fight through internet. During the fight, the boxing girl brought her boxing gloves. The Kung Fu girl brought her Guan Dao.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... For some reason I'm not buying that story haha


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I'm actually considering boxing, but I'm pretty sure they don't let you compete in BJJ after a couple years


Um no lol


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Um no lol


I mean like really compete in the big tournaments. I've taken a total of two classes, I don't think I can compete rn


----------



## jobo (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I mean like really compete in the big tournaments. I've taken a total of two classes, I don't think I can compete rn


of course you can compete, you probebly cant win jatm, unless your up against someone else with only a hfoc


----------



## Martial D (Feb 13, 2020)

So you haven't trained in anything, yet you want to meet up to test your non existent skills..

Ok then


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Martial D said:


> So you haven't trained in anything, yet you want to meet up to test your non existent skills..
> 
> Ok then



I know you're tryna rustle my jimmies but my jimmies aren't easily rustled. I train in BJJ now, and I'll train everything eventually. Plus if you think I have non existent skills, we should see about that


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I know you're tryna rustle my jimmies but my jimmies aren't easily rustled. I train in BJJ now, and I'll train everything eventually. Plus if you think I have non existent skills, we should see about that


No you will not train everything eventually....or at least you won't be any good at any of it. If you were to train everything it means you'd be sacrificing proper training time by jumping to different styles. 
Also you've had 2 classes....don't start posturing and challenging people who've been training for decades....not you're smartest idea


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> No you will not train everything eventually....or at least you won't be any good at any of it. If you were to train everything it means you'd be sacrificing proper training time by jumping to different styles.
> Also you've had 2 classes....don't start posturing and challenging people who've been training for decades....not you're smartest idea


Trust me man, I'm going to train in all of the major styles. I'm trying to be respectful but at the same time I'm not going to let people walk over me


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Hmmm... For some reason I'm not buying that story haha


We're not buying yours.  Grow up.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

isshinryuronin said:


> We're not buying yours.  Grow up.




What story do you think he's telling? He's a young man, English not his second language, lives in Asia, he's pleasant, doesn't insult anyone or any style which makes a nice change. He doesn't need to 'grow up' because he was replying  that he wasn't buying an obviously fake humorous story and added haha to show he understood the context.

His use of language is perhaps not what it could be, it's good but  fight should be amended to train or spar.... as he realised and actually posted after.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> What story do you think he's telling? He's a young man, English not his second language, lives in Asia, he's pleasant, doesn't insult anyone or any style which makes a nice change. He doesn't need to 'grow up' because he was replying  that he wasn't buying an obviously fake humorous story and added haha to show he understood the context.
> 
> His use of language is perhaps not what it could be, it's good but  fight should be amended to train or spar.... as he realised and actually posted after.


Thanks for having my back


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Thanks for having my back




No worries.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> He's a young man, ...


Anything has to do with young, healthy, strong, happy are all good. Some forum just have too much old, sick, weak, ... energy.

Beginner level - inhale happiness, exhale sadness (make yourself happy).
Advance level - inhale happiness, exhale happiness (make yourself and everybody happy).


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 13, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Anything has to do with young, healthy, strong, happy are all good. Some forum just have too much old, sick, weak, ... energy.
> 
> Beginner level - inhale happiness, exhale sadness (make yourself happy).
> Advance level - inhale happiness, exhale happiness (make yourself and everybody happy).




I like that! We do tend to get negativity here and when someone different comes along people assume it's the 'same old, same old' without giving people a chance.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> We do tend to get negativity here and when someone different comes along people assume it's the 'same old, same old' without giving people a chance.


Quite often we have the following conversation toward a new member.

A: How can I do ...?
B: You need to ask your Sifu.
C: You need to ask your Sensei.
D: You need to ask your Coach.
E: What style do you train?
F: How long have you trained?
G: Who is your teacher?
H: Don't expect to get any free and useful information online.
I: You may try ....
H: What make you think that you are qualified to offer opinion to A?
I: @#$%^&
H: &^%$#@


----------



## Martial D (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I know you're tryna rustle my jimmies but my jimmies aren't easily rustled. I train in BJJ now, and I'll train everything eventually. Plus if you think I have non existent skills, we should see about that


I am shaking SO hard in my booties right now.

I train at a private MMA club now since my previous coach moved across the country to train with one of the big teams, but if you ever find yourself in Vancouver BC area, open sparring is on Friday.

Would be happy to let you show me all your skills. 

I hope your at least light heavy....


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Martial D said:


> I am shaking SO hard in my booties right now.
> 
> I train at a private MMA club now since my previous coach moved across the country to train with one of the big teams, but if you ever find yourself in Vancouver BC area, open sparring is on Friday.
> 
> ...


I welcome healthy competition, I'll be sure to let you know when I'm in Vancouver. I'll be in Alberta this Summer so we'll definitely throw it down


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Just thinking how sick it would be if we had forum here for organizing fights with each other, I would be like fight club brah


In the past, we've done Meet Ups with members coming together to train and share their knowledge.  It takes a lot of work to make it happen...  If someone wants to take it on, I'm sure we can help out a bit.

Other members have privately coordinated getting together to train, swap some knowledge, maybe some sweat and bruises.  

But... setting up a particular forum for it?  Not really practical for tons of reasons.  And if not very carefully phrased, could easily be interpreted as a place for challenge posts to be made.  And challenge posts are immediate banning offenses, because we're not going to set up people that way.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 13, 2020)

jks9199 said:


> And challenge posts are immediate banning offenses, ...


Not much you can do when the following happened.

A: I know someone who can beat you up.
B: Who is is that person? Where does he live?
A: Why should I tell you?
B: ... 

For the rest of B's life, he always remembers that someone can beat him up. But he has no idea who that person is and where that person lives.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 13, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Not much you can do when the following happened.
> 
> A: I know someone who can beat you up.
> B: Who is is that person? Where does he live?
> ...


I know that there are plenty of people that can beat me up. If you truly believe no one can, then that is a much bigger issue imo


----------



## Parzival (Feb 14, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> I know that there are plenty of people that can beat me up. If you truly believe no one can, then that is a much bigger issue imo


What if you're a modern day Achilles? Being invincible would be sick, brah


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What if you're a modern day Achilles? Being invincible would be sick, brah


Not realistic. There's no 'strongest man in the world'. That's saved for myths, movies and videogames


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 14, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What if you're a modern day Achilles? Being invincible would be sick, brah




Though Achilles wasn't invincible, that was his problem. 
Alcohol and drugs tend to make people think they are invincible, often they do have that extra strength that makes them hard to take down but it can always be done eventually and when they sober up they regret it a lot!


----------



## RTKDCMB (Feb 14, 2020)

Parzival said:


> What if you're a modern day Achilles? Being invincible would be sick, brah


Look what happened to him.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 14, 2020)

Parzival said:


> I welcome healthy competition, I'll be sure to let you know when I'm in Vancouver. I'll be in Alberta this Summer so we'll definitely throw it down



If you are ever in the UK (England), the Bristol/Bath area, it would be a pleasure to train/spar with you, that invertation is open to others as well, you can learn a great deal from training with other styles, I have made some good friends from such sessions over the years, good training, good food, and a couple of beers to boot.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Feb 14, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Chop off the leg, chop off the arm, chop off the body, chop off the head,



THERE IS NO MERCY IN THIS DOJO!


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2020)

If any of you guys decide on a trip to Hawaii, please let me know. It's a nice place. Just bring a suitcase full of money because it can be expensive out here.

I'm off on Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays. The other days I _have_ to work because I forgot to bring the suitcase full of money.

But I'll gladly hook up, meet and train with anybody here that I know. That would be great.

I might even make you some guacamole from avocados in my back yard.



 

BIG fricken' avocados.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 14, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> If you are ever in the UK (England), the Bristol/Bath area, it would be a pleasure to train/spar with you, that invertation is open to others as well, you can learn a great deal from training with other styles, I have made some good friends from such sessions over the years, good training, good food, and a couple of beers to boot.


Thanks for the invitation brah, I'll let you know if I'm in the area



RTKDCMB said:


> Look what happened to him.



Paris used god hacks, I'm pretty sure that's illegal in the UFC


----------



## Parzival (Feb 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> View attachment 22693
> 
> BIG fricken' avocados.



Those are some large avocados brah


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> If any of you guys decide on a trip to Hawaii, please let me know. It's a nice place. Just bring a suitcase full of money because it can be expensive out here.
> 
> I'm off on Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays. The other days I _have_ to work because I forgot to bring the suitcase full of money.
> 
> ...


Couple more months and I'll be there. Not sure we'll have the opportunity to train though...feel like that might be a no from my future wife


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> If any of you guys decide on a trip to Hawaii, please let me know. It's a nice place. Just bring a suitcase full of money because it can be expensive out here.
> 
> I'm off on Wednesdays, Thursdays and Fridays. The other days I _have_ to work because I forgot to bring the suitcase full of money.
> 
> ...



Make it kalua pork, im there


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Couple more months and I'll be there. Not sure we'll have the opportunity to train though...feel like that might be a no from my future wife





Gweilo said:


> Make it kalua pork, im there



@kempodisciple, even if we don't get to train, I'll drive down to wherever you are and buy you a drink. And who knows, maybe we can finagle an hour to do some Martial Arts.

@Gweilo, I haven't made any Kalua pork yet, but some of my friends make it really well. They even hunt their own pig.





One of my fellow cops at the airport. His dogs corner the pig and he goes in and kills it with a knife. Like his father did, and his grandfather before him. And like anything else, them pigs are meaner than anything when cornered.

Really nice, fresh Kalua pork he makes.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> @kempodisciple, even if we don't get to train, I'll drive down to wherever you are and buy you a drink. And who knows, maybe we can finagle an hour to do some Martial Arts.
> 
> @Gweilo, I haven't made any Kalua pork yet, but some of my friends make it really well. They even hunt their own pig.
> 
> ...




You do know that photo just looks so wrong don't you?


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> @kempodisciple, even if we don't get to train, I'll drive down to wherever you are and buy you a drink. And who knows, maybe we can finagle an hour to do some Martial Arts.
> 
> @Gweilo, I haven't made any Kalua pork yet, but some of my friends make it really well. They even hunt their own pig.
> 
> ...


Is the pig prolapsed or bleeding out?


----------



## Buka (Feb 14, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Is the pig prolapsed or bleeding out?



I'm not sure, but looks prolapsed.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> I'm not sure, but looks prolapsed.


What did you guys do to this poor pig? haha


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 15, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> You do know that photo just looks so wrong don't you?



It does look a bit, "you got a pretty mouth" type of moment.

[QUOTE="Buka, 



@kempodisciple, even if we don't get to train, I'll drive down to wherever you are and buy you a drink. And who knows, maybe we can finagle an hour to do some Martial Arts.

@Gweilo, I haven't made any Kalua pork yet, but some of my friends make it really well. They even hunt their own pig.

View attachment 22694
One of my fellow cops at the airport. His dogs corner the pig and he goes in and kills it with a knife. Like his father did, and his grandfather before him. And like anything else, them pigs are meaner than anything when cornered.

Really nice, fresh Kalua pork he makes.[/QUOTE]

Nothing better than free range woodland pork


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> And like anything else, them pigs are meaner than anything when cornered.





Shouldn't think that makes the meat taste better though, the stress releases hormones into the meat which make it tough. One of the reason for humane slaughter isn't moral but that calm, well treated animals taste better!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> One of the reason for humane slaughter isn't moral ...


The reason that I have been a vegetarian in the past 40 years because I strongly believe that human being can survive without killing. If we eat the root, we may kill that vegetable. But if we just eat the leaf, the vegetable may feel pain (not sure this is true of not), but it won't be killed.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The reason that I have been a vegetarian in the past 40 years because I strongly believe that human being can survive without killing. If we eat the root, we may kill that vegetable. But if we just eat the leaf, the vegetable may feel pain (not sure this is true of not), but it won't be killed.




I think you have misread my post, I'm not saying there aren't moral reasons for not eating meat, I'm saying one of the reasons is not for moral reasons.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 18, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The reason that I have been a vegetarian in the past 40 years because I strongly believe that human being can survive without killing. If we eat the root, we may kill that vegetable. But if we just eat the leaf, the vegetable may feel pain (not sure this is true of not), but it won't be killed.


Look up articles about the wild horse herds in the western US, bison in Canada, wild buffalo in Africa, and there are many more. The populations have been adversely affected by over population from loss of predation. Inbreeding and crossbreeding is leading to some heinous results. 
Responsible harvesting of animals is a Very, Very good thing.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Responsible harvesting of animals is a Very, Very good thing.


By your logic, war can reduce earth population which can also be a good thing.

I'm a person this life. But my last life could be a pig, and my next life can be a chicken.


----------



## Bruce7 (Feb 18, 2020)

IMO the best teachers will teach you to be humble. A hard but important lesson for a young man. My Kung Fu teacher enjoyed teaching me that lesson a little too much.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey! Great to hear from you Bruce7. 
I fully agree. Definitely been there.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 18, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> By your logic, war can reduce earth population which can also be a good thing.
> 
> I'm a person this life. But my last life could be a pig, and my next life can be a chicken.


It is hard and brutal to wrap your head around but, yes. Mankind it a destructive creature. Overpopulation and the irresponsibility of people can/will kill this planet, assuming a natural catastrophe does not get it first.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Feb 18, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I think you have misread my post, I'm not saying there aren't moral reasons for not eating meat, I'm saying one of the reasons is not for moral reasons.


One can avoid a lot of problems if he/she doesn't eat meat.

Eating meat: links to chronic disease might be related to amino acids – new findings

Meat-rich diets are linked to a range of health problems, from heart disease and strokes to type two diabetes and some cancers. People who eat diets high in meat have also been found to live shorter lives.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'm a person this life. But my last life could be a pig, and my next life can be a chicken.



Which are delicious. In your next life, do you have any preferences for how I cook you?



Kung Fu Wang said:


> One can avoid a lot of problems if he/she doesn't eat meat.



One can avoid a lot of problems if he/she DOES eat meat, too. 
Balance is key. Any diet that says "don't eat any x" is less healthy than a diet that balances all the foods we evolved to eat.


----------



## Buka (Feb 19, 2020)

If one is going to be on the food chain, atop isn’t a bad place to be.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One can avoid a lot of problems if he/she doesn't eat meat.
> 
> Eating meat: links to chronic disease might be related to amino acids – new findings
> 
> Meat-rich diets are linked to a range of health problems, from heart disease and strokes to type two diabetes and some cancers. People who eat diets high in meat have also been found to live shorter lives.




As soon as food is mentioned there's always a 'warrior' vegetarian telling us how we should eat. I think along with politics and religion being banned from discussion, vegetarianism should also be banned from being preached at us.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> One can avoid a lot of problems if he/she doesn't eat meat.
> 
> Eating meat: links to chronic disease might be related to amino acids – new findings
> 
> Meat-rich diets are linked to a range of health problems, from heart disease and strokes to type two diabetes and some cancers. People who eat diets high in meat have also been found to live shorter lives.


To be fair, that is a very biased and rather empty Yahoo article.
Try this one which is from a health related site and it quite unbiased:
Meat Good or Bad?


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> As soon as food is mentioned there's always a 'warrior' vegetarian telling us how we should eat. I think along with politics and religion being banned from discussion, vegetarianism should also be banned from being preached at us.



The problem with all this veggy vegan preaching is, they dont understand they are part of the problem, look what intensive farming has done to California's water, producing Almonds, Advacado, and soya beans etc, Its scary, just recently I saw whatbintensive farming has done to Borneo, the forest replaced by palm oil trees, theres no bird or animal noise anymore. I agree with the everything in moderation quote, love vegm love fish, and love a steak texas style, cut the horns off, wipe its butt, put it on a plate, with chips, onion rings, stilton, fresh salad, garlic mushrooms, feck it, off to the kitchen.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> As soon as food is mentioned there's always a 'warrior' vegetarian telling us how we should eat. I think along with politics and religion being banned from discussion, vegetarianism should also be banned from being preached at us.


It is one of the 'hot button' topics, like the Keto diet is right now. Give it a year and it will change. @Dirty Dog said it best when he said (paraphrasing) "all things in moderation".


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> The problem with all this veggy vegan preaching is, they dont understand they are part of the problem, look what intensive farming has done to California's water, producing Almonds, Advacado, and soya beans etc, Its scary, just recently I saw whatbintensive farming has done to Borneo, the forest replaced by palm oil trees, theres no bird or animal noise anymore. I agree with the everything in moderation quote, love vegm love fish, and love a steak texas style, cut the horns off, wipe its butt, put it on a plate, with chips, onion rings, stilton, fresh salad, garlic mushrooms, feck it, off to the kitchen.


I do not know if you read the article I included in a recent post. It greatly emphasized how the way red meat is cooked can lead to health hazards often associated with the meat itself. Over cooking or cooking too hot is very bad. 
I suspect Burger king figured this out some time ago and saw the writing on the will. They added the 'meatless' burger (Yuk!) and you seldom hear them advocating their Flame Grilled burgers.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I do not know if you read the article I included in a recent post. It greatly emphasized how the way red meat is cooked can lead to health hazards often associated with the meat itself. Over cooking or cooking too hot is very bad.
> I suspect Burger king figured this out some time ago and saw the writing on the will. They added the 'meatless' burger (Yuk!) and you seldom hear them advocating their Flame Grilled burgers.




I don't really cook red meat, much prefer it just about raw. I don't eat pork at all ever just beef, lamb, venison and sometimes goat ( in Gurkhas dishes, we have a Gurkha takeaway down on the Garrison, it's lush)


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I don't really cook red meat, much prefer it just about raw. I don't eat pork at all ever just beef, lamb, venison and sometimes goat ( in Gurkhas dishes, we have a Gurkha takeaway down on the Garrison, it's lush)


I am guilty of eating processed pork (breakfast meats). Processed meats is where much of the "problem" lies.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I am guilty of eating processed pork (breakfast meats). Processed meats is where much of the "problem" lies.



I eat kosher so no bacon lol. I can't eat corned beef either but that's a psychological thing, when I was a child the city I was in had a typhoid epidemic due to corned beef, can't face it now.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> I do not know if you read the article I included in a recent post. It greatly emphasized how the way red meat is cooked can lead to health hazards often associated with the meat itself. Over cooking or cooking too hot is very bad.
> I suspect Burger king figured this out some time ago and saw the writing on the will. They added the 'meatless' burger (Yuk!) and you seldom hear them advocating their Flame Grilled burgers.



Yes I read it, but I dont over cook anything other than a good stew, or meats that require a good 3 hours or so, same with veg, hasvto have bite, and not stoggy. Meat free whats the point, just have a very good veggie or bean burger, I read recently about a product by Quorn, the meat replacement is a fusarium mould, fermented in water, until it forms a meat texture, and can give some people stomach problems. No thanks.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Is it possible to forgo eating meat and just drink whey protein shakes?


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I eat kosher so no bacon lol. I can't eat corned beef either but that's a psychological thing, when I was a child the city I was in had a typhoid epidemic due to corned beef, can't face it now.



No Bacon,  poor tez, bacon is the only known cure for vegitarianism. Well bacon and HP sauce in a butty is, do you guts up there, still make peese pudding?


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Is it possible to forgo eating meat and just drink whey protein shakes?


You can, but you may want to put a couple of toilet rolls in the fridge.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> No Bacon,  poor tez, bacon is the only known cure for vegitarianism. Well bacon and HP sauce in a butty is, do you guts up there, still make peese pudding?


Bacon in caesar salad is GOAT


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> No Bacon,  poor tez, bacon is the only known cure for vegitarianism. Well bacon and HP sauce in a butty is, do you guts up there, still make peese pudding?




They do have pease pudding, and Yorkshire puddings ( one big one at the start of the meal, covered in gravy, quite a shock if like me you were used to small ones with the roast!)
I don't have bacon butties but do have egg banjos, staple food of the military lol.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> They do have pease pudding, and Yorkshire puddings ( one big one at the start of the meal, covered in gravy, quite a shock if like me you were used to small ones with the roast!)
> I don't have bacon butties but do have egg banjos, staple food of the military lol.


When I lived in Cheltenham I loved having loin of pork with yorkshire puddings


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> When I lived in Cheltenham I loved having loin of pork with yorkshire puddings




Cheltenham is a very posh place lol. Up here in Yorkshire we have Yorkshire puddings with most meals, well not me personally, but not just roasts. Yes I've seen them with curries too!


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

My family originate from N Yorks and county Durham, my nan used to make pease pudding, I loved it, came back down south, and they only had it in Tesco, nearly puked me ring up it was rank.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Cheltenham is a very posh place lol. Up here in Yorkshire we have Yorkshire puddings with most meals, well not me personally, but not just roasts. Yes I've seen them with curries too!


I guess I was having Cheltenham puddings. Thought is was cool people rode horses on the roads there tho


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Cheltenham is a very posh place lol. Up here in Yorkshire we have Yorkshire puddings with most meals, well not me personally, but not just roasts. Yes I've seen them with curries too!


Ive had a yorkie pud filled with jam and cream once, very nice


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> they only had it in Tesco



You sure you weren't having horse pudding brah?


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> You sure you weren't having horse pudding brah?



I have eaten horse steaks, very nice, I was disappointed they never started selling the meat properly (although I would have gone to my butchers instead)


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 19, 2020)

Chelenham, not far from me, niceish place


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Is it possible to forgo eating meat and just drink whey protein shakes?


I suppose, if you want to screw up a lot of your bodily functions.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I eat kosher so no bacon lol. I can't eat corned beef either but that's a psychological thing, when I was a child the city I was in had a typhoid epidemic due to corned beef, can't face it now.


I would just have to be a confessed sinner. Hmm, bacon!


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Feb 19, 2020)

We dont meet up to fight we are here just to make comment suggestions


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I don't really cook red meat, much prefer it just about raw.



If the cow died with a fever, that's cooked enough.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Is it possible to forgo eating meat and just drink whey protein shakes?



Sure it's possible. Lots of stupid things are possible.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 19, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> If the cow died with a fever, that's cooked enough.


Trivia tidbit: A cows normal temperature is about 102°


----------



## KageKat (Feb 23, 2020)

This is a smokescreen thread. OP just wants to know who lives closest so he can come over for beer and waffles


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 23, 2020)

KageKat said:


> This is a smokescreen thread. OP just wants to know who lives closest so he can come over for beer and waffles


Hello claudius


----------



## KageKat (Feb 23, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Hello claudius


I don't get it.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 23, 2020)

Just checking


----------



## jobo (Feb 23, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Is it possible to forgo eating meat and just drink whey protein shakes?


of course it is, but protein shakes are just a way of separating the hard of thinking from their money, just drink milk, eat chick peas or any of the other non meat protein sources


----------



## Buka (Feb 23, 2020)

Protein shakes are just another supplement to proper diet.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Feb 23, 2020)

Oh, you can suppliment solid foods with smoothies and meal suppliments, most protein powders dont ahve enough nutrients to be used by themsevles as a meal suppliment, at least if i recall stats correctly.    Or at least to sustain for a day without consuming something else.         A meal suppliment should contain enough nutrients to be used in lieu of solid foods.


----------



## JR 137 (Feb 23, 2020)

Rat said:


> Oh, you can suppliment solid foods with smoothies and meal suppliments, most protein powders dont ahve enough nutrients to be used by themsevles as a meal suppliment, at least if i recall stats correctly.    Or at least to sustain for a day without consuming something else.         A meal suppliment should contain enough nutrients to be used in lieu of solid foods.


You’re thinking meal replacement, not meal supplement. Supplement adds to what you’re eating, ie taking vitamin D because you don’t get enough of it in your regular diet.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Feb 24, 2020)

JR 137 said:


> You’re thinking meal replacement, not meal supplement. Supplement adds to what you’re eating, ie taking vitamin D because you don’t get enough of it in your regular diet.



Thats the one.       Suppliment and replacement are so-so used interchangably in some circles.


----------



## Buka (Feb 27, 2020)

irondome said:


> My ego is my worst enemy



Welcome to Martial Talk, irondome. 

As for ego....maybe try to harness it, using it to drive you in any way you want.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 27, 2020)

irondome said:


> My ego is my worst enemy


Used the right way and likely modified slightly ego can be a powerful ally.
If you can back it up it is akin to overt (maybe) confidence. 
If you can not back it up, I expect it will catch up with you soon rather than later.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I eat kosher so no bacon lol. I can't eat corned beef either but that's a psychological thing, when I was a child the city I was in had a typhoid epidemic due to corned beef, can't face it now.



I am more inclined to eat raw fish that any kind of meat.  And I watch that.  Too many people will brag about their knowledge of serving raw fish when they know nothing about it.  And I am by no means an expert, but I do try to be careful.


----------



## jobo (Feb 28, 2020)

oftheherd1 said:


> I am more inclined to eat raw fish that any kind of meat.  And I watch that.  Too many people will brag about their knowledge of serving raw fish when they know nothing about it.  And I am by no means an expert, but I do try to be careful.


arnt fish meat ? vegetarians think so !


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 4, 2020)

jobo said:


> arnt fish meat ? vegetarians think so !



I am not a vegetarian so I tend to separate them more often than not.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 6, 2020)

That would be kinda weird to even consider meeting up. Right off the back I've never met anyone here in real life. Even if I knew the people here traveling the distance to meetup would cost considerable money not to mention you would have to agree on a time to meet. 

I can't speak on anyone else's behalf ,but personally I don't spare often so I'm not as confident with my sparing abilities as I am going over forms..


----------

